# Baker White?



## TylerD (13/2/14)

Anybody got experience with Baker White juices?
http://bakerwhiteinc.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=62
Hearing good things.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/2/14)

never even heard of them  But they sound delicious!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (13/2/14)

Never heard of them but they do look very appealing..

I wonder if it would be possible to encourage the overseas sellers to send some samples to us and we can be their "beta testers"


----------



## drew (13/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> Never heard of them but they do look very appealing..
> 
> I wonder if it would be possible to encourage the overseas sellers to send some samples to us and we can be their "beta testers"


Wishful thinking  I've heard the name dropped quite a few times by YT reviewers, think they are beyond beta. Have you checked out the Zamplebox? Pricey in my opinion but very appealing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (13/2/14)

drew said:


> Wishful thinking  I've heard the name dropped quite a few times by YT reviewers, think they are beyond beta. Have you checked out the Zamplebox? Pricey in my opinion but very appealing.


Have not checked them out yet, will do so though.


----------



## Gizmo (13/2/14)

Lol soo breaking bad

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/2/14)

dont even go there...


----------

